# Any tips on balancing Berlin Strings



## KevPlaysSax (Jul 30, 2022)

I understand that Staffpad has an automatic balance for this series (Vln.1 = +6, Vla. = -12), but it feels a little too unrealistic. When all strings are playing fortissimo, the violin 2s and violas seem to be drowned out by the cellos, and in most scenarios it's like the viola part doesn't exist. Any recommendations on volume balance with this series, especially with the cellos and violas?


----------



## brandowalk (Jul 30, 2022)

Typically I zero out all levels for all libraries and adjust as I write if needed.


----------



## KevPlaysSax (Jul 31, 2022)

brandowalk said:


> Typically I zero out all levels for all libraries and adjust as I write if needed.


Thank you


----------



## barrychab (Jul 31, 2022)

KevPlaysSax said:


> I understand that Staffpad has an automatic balance for this series (Vln.1 = +6, Vla. = -12), but it feels a little too unrealistic. When all strings are playing fortissimo, the violin 2s and violas seem to be drowned out by the cellos, and in most scenarios it's like the viola part doesn't exist. Any recommendations on volume balance with this series, especially with the cellos and violas?


Right, start at 0db across the board. I usually turn the reverb way down too since the libraries are recorded with their own room ambience, then add as needed.


----------



## JSTube (Jul 31, 2022)

I wish somebody made a plugin that allows you to set the library's maximum and minimum capable dynamics, and send the same CC1 data to aforementioned plugin which remaps the volume to a different (either greater, or smaller) dynamic range.

Would be a great way to use libraries with differing dynamic ranges together more effectively!

Some kind of dynamic-range-override thing specifically for libraries with not enough ppp. If somebody knows of such a product already, please tell me!


----------



## eakwarren (Jul 31, 2022)

JSTube said:


> I wish somebody made a plugin that allows you to set the library's maximum and minimum capable dynamics, and send the same CC1 data to aforementioned plugin which remaps the volume to a different (either greater, or smaller) dynamic range.
> 
> Would be a great way to use libraries with differing dynamic ranges together more effectively!
> 
> Some kind of dynamic-range-override thing specifically for libraries with not enough ppp. If somebody knows of such a product already, please tell me!


In Kontakt libraries, *Multi-Divisi Scripts* may help. In particular the Scale CC & Vel v1.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 31, 2022)

KevPlaysSax said:


> I understand that Staffpad has an automatic balance for this series (Vln.1 = +6, Vla. = -12), but it feels a little too unrealistic. When all strings are playing fortissimo, the violin 2s and violas seem to be drowned out by the cellos, and in most scenarios it's like the viola part doesn't exist. Any recommendations on volume balance with this series, especially with the cellos and violas?


I often wondered why that was the case. I suspect the assumption was that violas will play divisi, and Vln1 will get the melody in SATB arrangements so they dialed down violas to avoid making them too loud when playing two notes at once, and dialed up v1 to make it stand out more… but yeah kind of an over-generalization on their part.


----------

